# Are you local?



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

C'mon guys-just a few more threads and we will trounce the Welsh.Where is everyone  Don't make me waste my holidays entirely on my own...
Anyway, am genuinely interested a little bit into how many of you are actually 'from around these parts' as meet very few locals, specially in Bath as all moved as too expensive..Were you born in South West? Are your parents from  SW? Post dammit, post or I will have to go out and do stuff


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Were you born in South West? Are your parents from  SW?



Nope, I ain't from 'round these parts. 

-How long do I have to have lived here before I can consider myself a 'local'?  

-Can I ever?   

(-Should I ever _want_ to?!...   )


----------



## Iam (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not from this 'ere locality, either.

But I've been here since 1997.

I can't go back to Salford, the cops have got me marked.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2006)

i am from these parts but not there much any more, bath boy   now cockernee


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 6, 2006)

Not from round here- moved down to Barnstaple Feb last year, but my great grandmother was born in s'oton.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Not from round here- moved down to Barnstaple Feb last year, but my great grandmother was born in s'oton.


I used to live near barnstable in a few different places-Do you like it? I have to say, i did not but was only a kid then..


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

I was born in Bristol, but there don't seem to be many genuine Bristolians. 

Everyone in Bristol seems to be foreigners to Bristol, especially all those London immigrants stealing our jobs and women (how they go on about London being so great, but they don't want to live there do they!)   

Bristol still very much seems to be a port city where everyone comes to and mixes and matches, even though our port is crap and is only used by drug dealers (but which may well be a reason) and for dodgy slave trade re-enactments.   

Or it may be because there still aren't any proper roads going direct from Cornwall to up north, or London to Cornall for that matter, so everyone ends up grudgingly stopping off in Bristol first, and then they find they like it and stay.  Or they just run out of petrol and can't be bothered to keep going.

But where do all the Bristolians go to


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I used to live near barnstable in a few different places-Do you like it? I have to say, i did not but was only a kid then..



I think it depends on my mood, but most of the time I dont like it, there is something not quite right to the town, but I cant put my finger on it.

People want to know everything about your business too, I've been brought up to tell epople nothing about your life, and it's hard to get people to accept it.

I think i'd prefer to be closer to a city.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 6, 2006)

i was born and grew up in rural aaaaampshire but then got sucked in to London when i was 18. i stayed there for about 15 years before moving down here.  and my, the house prices down here were very low in comparison.   

there's hardly any true locals in my settlement. most of us are refugees from the southeast. only my neighbour claims to be  a native but she's really an incomer too. she was born and grew up in the big city - taunton


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> I think it depends on my mood, but most of the time I dont like it, there is something not quite right to the town, but I cant put my finger on it.
> 
> People want to know everything about your business too, I've been brought up to tell epople nothing about your life, and it's hard to get people to accept it.
> 
> I think i'd prefer to be closer to a city.


Its too big to be a nice little town and too small to be a city and minus decent amenities..Seemed to be undercurrent of bored violence when I was there and stuck in middle of nowhere if you wanted to go to gig etc. Nice surrounding villages and places though-sure it will be nicer in Summer-you can go to Westward ho!


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 6, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> there's hardly any true locals in my settlement. most of us are refugees from the southeast.



Thats pretty true, i've worked for about 20 different companies and each one has had someone who was born/raised in my hometown- Enfield.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

I was born in clapham, but my folks moved to plymouth when I was little.  I moved to bath at 19 and I've been here almost ever since.  Royston vassey and all that.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Its too big to be a nice little town and too small to be a city and minus decent amenities..Seemed to be undercurrent of bored violence when I was there and stuck in middle of nowhere if you wanted to go to gig etc. Nice surrounding villages and places though-sure it will be nicer in Summer-you can go to Westward ho!



Not much violence round here now- a few edrunk squaddies from chivenor, but thats it now. 

Its annoying that I cant even get a train to exeter for a night out.

I'd rather go to Ilfracombe than westward-Ho! That place is a shit hole! But there are now "apartments" on the seafront going for £250k for a poxy one bed! Why do people like that place.

*goes on holiday to a city*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Not much violence round here now- a few edrunk squaddies from chivenor, but thats it now.
> 
> Its annoying that I cant even get a train to exeter for a night out.
> 
> ...


I coudln't believe Westward Ho! when I saw it a few months back-gone all upmarket compared to the shithole it used to be


----------



## Isambard (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes -ish.

My stepdad (3rd husband) was born in the next village to ours so he's real local.

Purely by chance sometime in the mid 70s we were driving to Devon (with my mum's 2nd husband) and broke down on the M5 just near where we now live and while we waited for the AA we walked into the shops. The Co-Op was pretty shit then as well too.

When my mum and her 3rd husband got it together they moved "back" to Somerset. JESUS! 18 years ago!

So when some random bloke goes to me in the pub last year "Are you local?" I could fairly honestly reply yes.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I coudln't believe Westward Ho! when I saw it a few months back-gone all upmarket compared to the shithole it used to be



Still an absolute shithole though, no matter how they dress it up. But how they can charge those prices for some of the places there- defies belief.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> But where do all the Bristolians go to



Non-locals like me have them all enslaved down in the cider mines. 

Honest.


----------



## Iam (Apr 6, 2006)

*hands worn to the bone by appleskins*


----------



## Isambard (Apr 6, 2006)

House prices have gone mental. I JUST about managed to buy a two up two down in need of rennovation on not the best street in not the best place in Somerset for £ 100K ! 

Handy for the pub and the park and the shops though.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 6, 2006)

born in avon. lived in london


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> House prices have gone mental. I JUST about managed to buy a two up two down in need of rennovation on not the best street in not the best place in Somerset for £ 100K !
> 
> Handy for the pub and the park and the shops though.


Wasn't in Peasedown was it? Sounds just like my last place


----------



## Iam (Apr 6, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> House prices have gone mental.



Absolutely.

2 bed end terraces like what I live in in northern North Bristol are going for around £120k. 

Cardboard walls, too.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> born in avon. lived in london



Me am the opposite.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Absolutely.
> 
> 2 bed end terraces like what I live in in northern North Bristol are going for around £120k.
> 
> Cardboard walls, too.


£220K for the same in Bath


----------



## Isambard (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Wasn't in Peasedown was it? Sounds just like my last place



<looks at map>

No, I don't do Avon dear, this is in REAL Somerset!


----------



## Iam (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> £220K for the same in Bath



Surely the extra cachet of living in Bath is worth at _least_ £100,000?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> <looks at map>
> 
> No, I don't do Avon dear, this is in REAL Somerset!


oooh, stick you


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 6, 2006)

Born and bred there, shortly to return to the motherland


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Born and bred in Wiltshire -  lived here until I was 18. Moved a long, long way away and then returned at 40 to the place I was born. I love it around here - when I moved back to the UK from overseas I didn't even contemplate living anywhere else.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2006)

Born in a hospital on the downs nearly 46 years ago ...

Spent my childhood in a small hamlet on the Kingswood side of the Bristol boundary. "Schooled" at Warmley. Lived in Horfield 5 years, been living in my own personal pile of rubble in Bristol 5 for the past 22  ... always lived and worked within a 5 mile diameter circle  

To be perfectly honest I'm not sure how genuinely "Bristolian" I am - especially since the internet and even more so due to spending a great deal of the late 90s in dark rooms with pounding repetitive beats which could have been almost anywhere    ...

.


----------



## Epico (Apr 6, 2006)

Moved here when I was a toddler, left, came back again, looking to leave once more.


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

Been here 16 months


----------



## Poot (Apr 7, 2006)

Born in Northumberland, grew up in Shropshire, lived in London for about 8 years then saw the light 18 months ago and moved here.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

born in southmead hospital a little under 23 years ago, and lived here ever since 

bar a few gloomy years in Reading at uni which are about to come to an end


----------

